# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Philadelphia 76ers 12/15



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*VS









* 
*Dallas Mavericks [15-7] vs Philidelphia 76ers [5-16]*
| Friday, December 15th, 2006 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 7:00pm | 
| *TV*: ESPN & TX21 | *Radio*: ESPN 103.3 FM | 


*Game Notes
** Who's hot?* Andre Iguodala 
With Allen Iverson gone, Iguodala is starting to show he's capable of taking the next step. In Iguodala's last five games, four without Iverson, the 6-6 swingman has averaged 16.8 points, 4.6 rebounds, 4.8 assists and shot 54.7 percent from the field. ... Sixers center Samuel Dalembert has shot 72.5 percent from the floor over the last five games. Mavericks center Erick Dampier hasn't missed from the field in the last two games (7-for-7). ... Jason Terry's shot is coming around; he's shooting over 40 percent from 3-point land over the last five games. 

* Who's not: *Dirk Nowitzki 
OK, he's never really un-hot, but as one of the league's top free throw shooters, he's hit the skids of late, making just 70 percent (14-of-20) over the last two games. The good news is that he's actually getting to the line 10 times per game. ... Chris Webber has become a volume shooter, hitting just 37.7 percent over the last five games. ... Kyle Korver, the Sixers' best outside threat, is a meager 5-of-17 from the 3-point line in the last five games. 

* Injuries* 
*Mavericks: *Jerry Stackhouse (_right groin muscle_) and Anthony Johnson (_right ankle_) are out. 
*Sixers: *Allen Iverson (_trade request_) is not with the team. 










​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's hard to think this won't be a laugher - due to the Sixer's mailing it in - but in case they come in with a grudge regarding Dallas' ability to put together pieces for a trade, the Mavs need to handle their business. 

Inside, Dalembert could show our bigs that he should be mentioned as one of the top centers (just how many good 5s are there?), and Iggy could slip in a nice game as well. Until we get humming (with Stack back) any game requires focus.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> It's hard to think this won't be a laugher - due to the Sixer's mailing it in - but in case they come in with a grudge regarding Dallas' ability to put together pieces for a trade, the Mavs need to handle their business.
> 
> Inside, Dalembert could show our bigs that he should be mentioned as one of the top centers (just how many good 5s are there?), and Iggy could slip in a nice game as well. Until we get humming (with Stack back) any game requires focus.


I don't see Dalembert as one of the better centers, just a mediocre one, good shotblocker, but that's it. Honestly I can see Damp having a double-double easily.

But most important like you said is that nobody takes this game for granted, of course the Sixers were so bad lately that we can't expect the Mavs to play with the passion of a game 7, but the effort should be there.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

In my book:

Dalembert = Diop

Except Dalembert doesn't look freaked out when he's taking a shot. Diop's offense is like pulling teeth.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Diop is a good low-post defender, Dalembert not so much despite his ability to block shots. But both pick up very silly fouls when there's no need to. I think that Diop is more suited to our style than Dalembert.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Diop fits because he plays only defense.... Dallas has never had a dominant #5 anyways... :boohoo:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Diop is in the 2nd year of his 3 year $6 million deal. Dalembert is scheduled to earn $58 million from now through 2011.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

f22egl said:


> Diop is in the 2nd year of his 3 year $6 million deal. Dalembert is scheduled to earn $58 million from now through 2011.


That's a big enough difference.

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

f22egl said:


> Diop is in the 2nd year of his 3 year $6 million deal. Dalembert is scheduled to earn $58 million from now through 2011.



not my job to worry about a cap...my job is to root for a good team...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ... Dallas has never had a dominant #5 anyways... :boohoo:


Put 4 inches and a good set of hands on Dampier and you have James Donaldson.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hmmm...coincidence?

Stackhouse is healthy but was put in street clothes last night...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> Put 4 inches and a good set of hands on Dampier and you have James Donaldson.


put 7 inches, a jumper, tenacious D, the ability to dunk on anyone, and an over inflated lov eof gambling on me and you have MJ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> put 7 inches, a jumper, tenacious D, the ability to dunk on anyone, and an over inflated lov eof gambling on me and you have MJ...


Well ok, I only need 4 inches (insert joke here), but Donaldson really was a bulwark in the middle, and if he wasn't sharing the rebounds with Tarpley, he really would've put up the rebounding numbers (that was back when Hakeem, Barkley, Robinson, Malone et al were grabbing 11+ a game).

JD in the middle would perfectly compliment Dirk.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmmm...coincidence?
> 
> Stackhouse is healthy but was put in street clothes last night...


Healthy other than a groin injury...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> Healthy other than a groin injury...


during the game they asked him about his groin...he said its compltely healthy but the Mavs choose for him not to dress...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Then it was probably a precaution. If you have a pretty much scheduled win and you don't need to tire out the guy on your team most affected by back-to-backs, don't play him. Make sure he's ready for the New Orleans game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds crazy, but maybe they're trying to adjust the rotation without him, so that (in a time like this) they will be more productive.

??


----------

